

Verizon's acquisition of AOL is a move to disrupt the TV market - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2923020/opensource-subnet/verizons-acquisition-of-aol-is-a-move-to-disrupt-the-tv-market.html?nsdr=true

======
stevep2007
With its recently announced acquisition of AOL, Verizon now stands with the
television disruptors attacking this $400 billion market in opposition to
incumbent television networks and entrenched ratings service Nielsen. Telecom
giant Verizon's move signals an uptick in the rate of television
disintermediation.

